# Skyrim: Reichtümer anhäufen leichtgemacht - so scheffelt ihr Kohle ohne Cheats und Exploits



## DH (8. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Skyrim: Reichtümer anhäufen leichtgemacht - so scheffelt ihr Kohle ohne Cheats und Exploits* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Skyrim: Reichtümer anhäufen leichtgemacht - so scheffelt ihr Kohle ohne Cheats und Exploits


----------



## Stonemender (8. Dezember 2011)

ähm. Das Erzumwandeln wandelt für 80 Mana grad mal 1 Eisenerz in 1 Silbererz bzw. 1 Silbererz in 1 Golderz um. Um damit reich zu werden braucht man einen ziemlich heftigen Manapool und sehr viel Geduld.

Der Klassiker ist Taschendiebstahl + Hehler. Taschendiebstahl lässt sich mit jedem Char extrem einfach auf 100 bringen. Der erste Vorteil besteht wohl darin, dass man jedem Lehrer das Lehrgeld direkt wieder abnehmen kann. Der zweite Vorteil ist, dass praktisch jeder NPC, grade in den größeren Städten, wertvolle (teils magische) Schmuckstücke bei sich trägt. Ein einziger Raubzug durch (Name von Hauptstadt vergessen), hat mir Schmuck im Werte von >10000G eingebracht.

Da es später 3 und mehr Hehler gibt, kann man das Ganze auch recht fix zu Gold machen. Noch besser ist natürlich, man hat den Perk mit dem man jeden Händler zum Hehler machen kann


----------



## Skyler93 (8. Dezember 2011)

Cheat Engine 6.1 Setzt einfach nur die Zeit von allen höher, vergehen ingame stunden wie sekunden ;D (jaja bin ein kleiner schummler aber kein bock für nen erz ne stunde zu warten)


----------



## Metalhawk (8. Dezember 2011)

Was noch fehlt ist Alchemie, mit Tränken welche 3 oder mehr Wirkungen haben kann man auch sehr gut Geld machen. Zutaten hat man als fleißiger Sammler im Überfluss, wenn man die Zutaten nicht für Tränke mit einer Wirkung verschwendet levelt man schneller und ist auch schnell reich.


----------



## Metalhawk (8. Dezember 2011)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Cheat Engine 6.1 Setzt einfach nur die Zeit von allen höher, vergehen ingame stunden wie sekunden ;D (jaja bin ein kleiner schummler aber kein bock für nen erz ne stunde zu warten)



Es ging hier explizit um cheatfreie Methoden, sonst kann man sich auch einfach das Gold hochcheaten bevor man die Zeit vor einer Erzader hochsetzt.


----------



## Knallfix (8. Dezember 2011)

Also ich loote immer nur das Gold und Dietriche und eben mal  magische oder andere wertvolle Waffen und Rüstungen, Rest bleibt liegen.
Dazu jede Truhe und Geldbeutel,Gold und Tränke.
Geld hab ich massenhaft und im überfluss.
Besondere Tipps und Kniffs brauchts da nicht


----------



## MChief0815 (8. Dezember 2011)

Also ich habe eher Probleme mit den Händlern gehabt. Entweder konnte ich kaum etwas verkaufen oder nach 3 Verkäufen waren deren Geldbörsen schon leer...
Ansonsten hatte ich keine Probleme an genug Reichtum zu kommen


----------



## Chemenu (8. Dezember 2011)

Stonemender schrieb:


> ähm. Das Erzumwandeln wandelt für 80 Mana grad mal 1 Eisenerz in 1 Silbererz bzw. 1 Silbererz in 1 Golderz um. Um damit reich zu werden braucht man einen ziemlich heftigen Manapool und sehr viel Geduld.


 Man muss den Zauber auch erst mal erlernen und dementsprechend wissen wo man das passende Buch findet. Wusste bisher nicht dass es sowas überhaupt gibt.

Ich mach sogut wie gar nichts extra um Gold zu verdienen, ausser ein paar Rüstungen schmieden/verkaufen und ab und zu nen kleinen Diebstahl. Allein durch die (Neben-)Quests verdient man ja schon so viel Gold dass man es gar nicht ausgeben kann. 
Ich sammle halt in Dungeons usw. alles ein was ich so finde, bis ich nichts mehr tragen kann und verkaufe dann unnützes Zeug bei Händlern. Das reicht schon um stinkreich zu werden.  Die Schwarzweite is ne wahre Goldgrube, da findet man so viel Zeug... ich bräuchte ein paar Dutzend Begleiter um das alles mitnehmen zu können.  
Wenn man natürlich keine Quests erledigt sondern einfach nur so die Gegend erkundet dauert es etwas länger.


----------



## stawacz (8. Dezember 2011)

MChief0815 schrieb:


> Also ich habe eher Probleme mit den Händlern gehabt. Entweder konnte ich kaum etwas verkaufen oder nach 3 Verkäufen waren deren Geldbörsen schon leer...
> Ansonsten hatte ich keine Probleme an genug Reichtum zu kommen


 

jup bei mir auch,,die truhe in meinem haus birgt mitlerweile bestimmt 200 wertvolle sachen.dat problem is wirklich eher,,,wo los werden?

ich finde man findet viel zu oft irgendwelche magischen waffen,rüstungen etc  .da geht das besondere verloren mmn.


----------



## jael (8. Dezember 2011)

Da kann ich Metalhawk nur zustimmen, Alchemie ist der Abräumer. Sobald man dann noch ein halbwegs ausreichendes Level an Speech hat ist Geld ohnehin nur Drucksache. Man geht zum Alchemisten, räumt dem komplett seine Zutaten aus, wandelt alles in Tränke um, verkauft alles was nicht gebraucht wird. Ich geh nie aus nem Laden raus der noch Geld hat. Wenn man dann noch den Perk hat, der einem erlaubt seine Sachen bei jedem Händler loszuwerden, dann gibts eh keine Geldprobleme mehr. 

Ich hab aber auch gesehn, dass sich Enchanting und Smithing großartig ergänzen. Zum leveln für den Schmied werden ja Stahldolche hergestellt. In Windhelm ist neben dem Schmied eine Händlerin mit Verzauberungstisch, da lässt sich gleich auf nen Packen Dolche noch Blutsauger packen, schon ist wieder Kohle in der Tasche. Auch hier, die Gems dafür kann man natürlich von Gegnern umständlich mit nem Zauber einsammeln, oder zum Händler gehn und alles ausräumen was ne Sehle enthält und günstig genug ist.

Das beste ist, wenn man nen bestimmten Skill boosten will und zu nem Lehrer geht der auch noch was zu verkaufen hat: Win. Die Kohle landet im Inventar des NPC als verfügbares Handelsgeld. Gerade auf hohem Level kostet ne Lehrstunde gerne mal 2k und mehr. Das lässt sich sofort wieder reinholen, plus natürlich die ursprüngliche Kohle des NPCs.

Pro Händler kann man ja zwischen 500 und 1000 Gold abräumen, mal von Perks mit Gelderweiterung abgesehn. Wer in Skyrim ein Problem mit Kohle hat ist selbst schuld. Ich hab die Solitude Bude aus der Portokasse gezahlt. Ich hab 80k rumliegen und weiß nich wohin damit. 

Jetzt müsst nur noch das Game funzen, danke 1.3, echt toll gemacht. -.-


----------



## SupaGrowby (8. Dezember 2011)

Wer kein Gold in Skyrim besitzt macht definitiv irgendwas falsch.


----------



## weisauchnicht (8. Dezember 2011)

Stimmt,wer kein Geld hat in Skyrim macht was falsch - ich bin jetzt level 61 und die Mobs droppen zwischen 50 und 150 Gold


----------



## UrielOWA (8. Dezember 2011)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich hab bisher in dem Spiel nichts ausgenutzt und einfach ein bisschen die Quests hier und da gemacht, hab diverse Dungeons besucht ohne wegen einer Quest dorthin zu müssen und ich hab sämtliche Kisten, Schränke und alles wo man was reinstecken kann in meinem Haus in Weißlauf quasi überfüllt und renne mit einem Geldbeutel rum der so dick ist, dass ich einen Drachen damit erschlagen könnte.... und ich bin erst Level 24...
Wer in dem Spiel kein Geld hat macht wirklich was falsch.


----------



## Puet (8. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt auch eine kleine Mod bei Nexus, die den Geldbetrag der Händler hochsetzt und schon ist das leidige Problem erledigt, dass man nur wenig Beute verkaufen kann.

Link: Rich Merchants at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community


----------



## hard_pete (8. Dezember 2011)

*Händler mit 10.000 Gold*

Wenn man bei Lucan Valerius im Handelskontor in Flusswald 500 Gold investiert hat er nachher immer 10.000 Gold in seiner Kasse.

Skyrim:Lucan Valerius - UESPWiki


----------



## Steppenheld (8. Dezember 2011)

I used to have money in Skyrim, then I took an arrow to the knee.


----------



## CaptainIbge (8. Dezember 2011)

Puet schrieb:


> Es gibt auch eine kleine Mod bei Nexus, die den Geldbetrag der Händler hochsetzt und schon ist das leidige Problem erledigt, dass man nur wenig Beute verkaufen kann.
> 
> Link: Rich Merchants at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community


 
Cool, dann kann man ja gleich cheaten... langweilig.....


----------



## SnowmanGER (8. Dezember 2011)

@UrielOWA Dem stimme ich zu. Durch normales zocken habe ich binnen kürzester Zeit über 75000 Gold zusammenbekommen und mit damit die zwei teuersten Häuser sammt Inneinrichtung gekauft. Und in die Dunkle Bruderschaft habe ich auch nochmal 20000 Gold investiert.

Ansonsten für jeden der nichts gegen cheaten hat. Drückt im Spiel "^" und gebt ein "player.additem f 1000000" und schon habe ihr ne Millionen Gold. Diese Funktion kann man natürlich auch nutzen um viel Zeit zu sparen. Man könnte sich den Betrag den man für seine Beute bekommen würde ausrechnen und sich so hinzufügen und danach alle gesammelten Items wegwerfen. Das ist jedenfalls besser und schneller als wenn man 10 Mal in Folge 48 InGame Std warten muss bis die Händler wieder Geld haben nur um ein EINZIGES Inventar leer zu verkaufen -_-


----------



## Solace (9. Dezember 2011)

Stonemender schrieb:


> ähm. Das Erzumwandeln wandelt für 80 Mana grad mal 1 Eisenerz in 1 Silbererz bzw. 1 Silbererz in 1 Golderz um. Um damit reich zu werden braucht man einen ziemlich heftigen Manapool und sehr viel Geduld.


 
Nicht wirklich. Der Trick dabei ist extrem billiger Grundstoff, kombiniert mit Schmieden und Verzaubern.... das schlägt dann auch sehr lange Alchemisten, gerade zu Spielbeginn.


Achtung Spoiler:


Eisenerz in Golderz umwandeln, Golderz zu Goldbarren schmelzen, aus Goldbarren Goldene Ringe basteln, Ringe verzaubern. Ergibt pro gesammeltes / gekauftes Eisenerz = 1 verzauberter Goldring.
1 Erz ca. 6g, verzauberter Goldring 1000g was auch mit niedriger Redekunst noch 300-400g ergibt. Da gehen Dir sehr schnell die Händler mit verfügbarem Geld aus.


----------

